# Very Very Rare Swiss Milling Machine Hispano Suiza Lot w/Tooling - $14995 (fremont / union city / newark, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 30, 2018)

Translation: You'll never find parts for this one.
Cool machine, check out the ways.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/very-very-rare-swiss-milling/6736894425.html


----------

